# Διερμηνεία εβραϊκά -ελληνικά



## oliver_twisted (Dec 4, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Θα χρειαστεί διερμηνέας συνεννόησης σε γλώσσες εργασίας εβραϊκά<->ελληνικά για να διαβάσει συμβόλαιο σε πελάτη ενώπιον συμβολαιογράφου. Παρακαλώ στείλτε π.μ.


----------

